

Conan O'Brien Harvard Speech (2000) "Fall down, make a mess" [video] - iman
http://www.guba.com/watch/3000034406

======
wonsungi
Transcript: <http://www.february-7.com/features/conan.htm>

------
conorgil145
Conan O Brien is hilarious. This speech is particularly funny because most of
what he says is true and people can relate. Good life lessons though. As
college graduation speeches go this is one of the best i've heard

